# Sites in Dordogne



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Not being old hands at touring France in a motor home ,thought I would ask for a bit of advice from all you old hands . We are leaving for France for a month in late June ,have planned a basic itinery of one and two night stops on the way down southwards ,then looking for a more formal site in the Dordogne area where we could put our feet up for a about a week and relax with the odd trip out here and there ,but would like reccommendations for a site in the Dordogne that has a bar and restraurant on site , mabye a swimming pool (incase it gets really hot ) and is not totally in the shade so we can soak up the sun and also get a Satellite signal so we can lay in bed watching tv some mornings after a heavy night on the vino!!  
So would appreciate any recommendations


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Baza,Many years ago ,we stopped at Soliel plage-sarlat.
It`s a big site,with bar and restaurant,canoe hire from site.
Not been there for a while,but not much changes in the dordogne.

Les


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We don't normally stay at "proper campsites" as we stay on Aires normally but we did stay on a campsite just outside Rocamadour at Hospitalet. The site has all the usual facilities but also just outside the site is a restaurant and cafe or two that has simply stunning views at night of Rocamador all lit up.

Very clean site, nice swiming pool and a pleasant walk into Rocamadour

http://www.tourisme-lot.com/en/435/...etail/Camping Le Relais du Campeur/ROCAMADOUR


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Soleil*

Soleil Plage looks nice. But expensive compared to...

As an example, there is an ASCI site further up where you can get into town on the Cycle path

TM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I think most people who have stayed there will agree that the dogs bananas is Le Paradis.

http://www.le-paradis.fr/gb/presentation.htm

Expensive but well worth it within easy striking distance of the main places of interest and has all of the features you mention.
Superb toilet facilities and pitches are in the main hedged.
I think they are doing a 3 for 2 in June.

Steve


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

http://www.alanrogers.com/camping/county.php?SearchCountyCode=84

A few to choose from here! The last time we visited the area was in 1994. We stayed at Camping Domaine des Chenes Verts... the green oaks? It was just outside Sarlat, a beautiful town.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

UncleNorm said:


> http://www.alanrogers.com/camping/county.php?SearchCountyCode=84
> 
> A few to choose from here! The last time we visited the area was in 1994. We stayed at Camping Domaine des Chenes Verts... the green oaks? It was just outside Sarlat, a beautiful town.


We have stayed at Chenes Vertes a few times but last year we visited in June and it looked very sad. We moved on to the following campsite and had a much better time. A bus stop outside takes you into the town of Sarlat so you can leave the motorhome on site and eat and drink to your heart's content. Lovely site:

http://www.acacias.fr/


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

We stayed here last year and it was greatla rivière
We had a pitch right on the river bank
Not an all singing site but does have bar, restaurant and pool and we only paid 13 € / night[/url]


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

We stayed here last year
http://www.campinglecapeyrou.com/
http://www.campinglecapeyrou.com/index.html?lg=gb
Beautiful campsite and location
Bri


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.saint-avit-loisirs.com/en/rubrique/Saint Avit Loisirs/c1f67db90e19525298490326a9a68b55/

we're off here at beginning of June, it's an ASCI 15E (1218) part of the castels group, haven't been before but the staff seem helpful replying to my emails both in english and french. 
I'm happy as the kids will be happy with the pools and theres an indoor one that looks lovely....

Am tempted to go before as it's only a couple of hours from us 
hth
Pippa


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We stayed at this site for a couple of nights last year. No swimming pool but you can swim in the Dordogne which the site is alongside.
It is a good standard Municipal in an unbusy part of the Dordogne.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=956


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We liked Camping le Port de Limeuil. See Days 6-9 of blog:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366

and photos 33 to 41 referenced from there:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/France2008Web/

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I can concur with Pete (Vennwood) that Le Relais du Campeur at L'Hospitalet (overlooking Rocamadour) is a nice little site with a pool, small bar and free wifi, its in the campsite database...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=593

There is also free overnight motorhome parking at the top near the lifts at Rocamadour which you could use if you just intended a day visit...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=594

Pete


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

me0wp00 said:


> http://www.saint-avit-loisirs.com/en/rubrique/Saint%20Avit%20Loisirs/c1f67db90e19525298490326a9a68b55/
> 
> we're off here at beginning of June, it's an ASCI 15E (1218) part of the castels group, haven't been before but the staff seem helpful replying to my emails both in english and french.
> I'm happy as the kids will be happy with the pools and theres an indoor one that looks lovely....
> ...


This was a good site when I was last there a long time ago, stayed two weeks with a caravan.

peedee


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

DABurleigh said:


> We liked Camping le Port de Limeuil. See Days 6-9 of blog:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-467366.html#467366
> 
> and photos 33 to 41 referenced from there:
> ...


Now that site has brought back some happy memories,our first site in France with our trailer tent ,some 25 + years ago .   

Les


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Baza

We enjoyed a nice stay here in late May 2009.

http://www.campingmaisonneuve.com/index.php?lng=fr

Paul


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

Have a look at http://www.campingisleverte.com/camping-isleverte-region.php
We stayed a week there last September. Very well located for Saumur and lots of interesting places around.
Clean tidy site right on the river bank.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Our trip to the Dordogne


----------



## Weareoff (Aug 22, 2010)

ralph-dot said:


> Our trip to the Dordogne


That's good! Very helpful. Will use in our 2011 planning.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Weareoff said:


> ralph-dot said:
> 
> 
> > Our trip to the Dordogne
> ...


Glad to be useful


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that have posted ,got some great advice to trawl through, keep it coming please!!!


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Lucky you!

You might want to have a look at my Dordogne map which I did for someone else who wanted campsites rather than aires. It also gives you some other places to visit.

Click Here

Ian

PS I should have said that I have stayed at and recommend all three sites.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Camping Perpetuum.
Right on the banks of the Dordogne. Friendly owners nice bar/restaurant.


----------

